# I love my job!!



## Tgace (May 6, 2005)

Armed robbery, long distance car chases, stop sticks, arresting REALLY bad guys. And I actually get PAID for this!? Just had to share...the adrenaline is wearing off now, time for bed.


----------



## Lisa (May 6, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Armed robbery, long distance car chases, stop sticks, arresting REALLY bad guys. And I actually get PAID for this!? Just had to share...the adrenaline is wearing off now, time for bed.


 LOL!  Good night at the office, TGace?  
 Have sweet high speed chase, bad guy arresting dreams...


----------



## Tgace (May 6, 2005)

Ohhh yeah!


----------



## shesulsa (May 6, 2005)

Tom, with all you do and the few thanks you get, I have to say - it's one job I wouldn't want.  Thanks for doing it. :asian:


----------



## Tgace (May 6, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (May 6, 2005)

Tom, it's people like you that make the world a bit safer.  Thanks.  Carry on....

 - Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (May 6, 2005)

Unlike TV where its nothing but car chases and shoot-outs every day, it can become fairly "routine" once you get used to it. But every once and a while something really good comes along that spices things up. Ive worked my share of years in an office and have no regrets whatsoever in my career change.


----------



## Raewyn (May 6, 2005)

I take it you're not a donut eater??


----------



## kid (May 6, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> I take it you're not a donut eater??


thats the main perk of being an officer, that and coffee.  And i would like to extend my gratitude also to you Tom for taking on a difficult position in our society.  :asian: 



kid


----------



## theletch1 (May 7, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> thats the main perk of being an officer, that and coffee.  And i would like to extend my gratitude also to you Tom for taking on a difficult position in our society.  :asian:
> 
> 
> 
> kid


Really?  I thought it was the drunk women trying to umm..."Bargain" their way out of a DUI.


----------



## Drac (May 7, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Armed robbery, long distance car chases, stop sticks, arresting REALLY bad guys. And I actually get PAID for this!? Just had to share...the adrenaline is wearing off now, time for bed.


You forgot to mention getting paid to train and being supplied with all the ammo we need plus free range time..Stay Safe..


----------



## Drac (May 7, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Unlike TV where its nothing but car chases and shoot-outs every day, it can become fairly "routine" once you get used to it. But everyonce and a while something really good comes along that spices thing up.


Yep,it's those times that offset the BS and routine calls,


----------



## Tgace (May 7, 2005)

F'n A!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 7, 2005)

Tom is just the MAN, man. 

Hes keepin me DOWN, man.

Damn cops, always pickin on me for no reason, man.

Im just minding my own buisness, man.

I pay his salary, man.

So unfair, man.


----------



## Tgace (May 7, 2005)

If people in Chicago are paying my salary too then I want an F'n raise!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 7, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> If people in Chicago are paying my salary too then I want an F'n raise!!!


Not me man... that was "Average Joe" on the street...


----------



## Tgace (May 7, 2005)

nuts....


----------



## Tgace (May 7, 2005)

MURPHY'S LAW OF LAW ENFORCEMENT

-Bullet proof vests, aren't.

-The bigger they are, the harder they fall. They also punch, kick and choke harder too.

-The speed at which you respond to a call is inversely proportional to how long you've been a cop.

-Tear gas works on cops too, and regardless of wind direction, will always blow back in your face.

-High speed chases will always proceed from an area of light traffic to an area of extremely heavy traffic.

-If you know someone who tortures animals and wets the bed, he is either a serial killer or he works for Internal Affairs.

-Placing a gun back in a shoulder holster with your finger on the trigger will cause you to walk with a limp.

-If you have cleared all the rooms and met no resistance, you and your entry team have probably kicked in the door of the wrong house.

-If a cop swings a baton in a fight, he will hit other cops more often than he will hit the bad guy he swings at.

-Domestic arguments will always migrate from an area of few available weapons (living room), to an area with many available weapons (kitchen).

-If you have just punched out a handcuffed prisoner for spitting at you, you are about to become a star on Eyewitness News.

-*Bullets work on veteran cops too. They also work on weight lifters, martial arts experts, department marksmen, Vice cops, S.W.A.T. jocks, and others who consider themselves immortal.*

-When a civilian sees red lights approaching at a high rate of speed, he will always pull into the lane the cop needs to use.

-If you drive your patrol car to the geometric center of the Gobi Desert, within five minutes a civilian will pull along side of you and ask for directions.

-You can never drive slow enough to please the citizens who don't need a cop, and you can never drive fast enough to please the ones who do.

-Any suspect with a rifle is a better shot than any cop with a pistol.

-From behind you, the bad guys can see your night sights as well as you can.

-On any call, there will always be more bad guys than there are good guys, and the farther away your back-up, the more there will be.

-The longer you've been a cop, the shorter your flashlight and your temper.

-Whatever you are about to do, if there is a good chance it will get you killed, you probably shouldn't do it.

-You should never do a shotgun search of a dark warehouse with a cop whose nickname is "Boomer".

-The better you do your job, the more likely you are about to be shot, injured, complained on, sued, investigated, or subpoenaed on your day-off.

-If a large group of drunk bikers are "holed-up" in a house, the Department will send one officer in a beat car. If there is one biker "holed-up" in a house, they will send the entire S.W.A.T. Team.

-And no matter how many times a gun has been cleared and declared empty, there is always one more round.


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 7, 2005)

LOL,I enjoyed that! ALL true.


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2005)

> And no matter how many times a gun has been cleared and declared empty, there is always one more round.



Words to live by!


----------



## Tgace (Dec 6, 2005)

Talk about a long day!

http://www.wkbw.com/newscastvi.aspx

Check out the Monday, 6 p.m., 12/05/05 broadcast. Im on TV!! My first press interview so give me a break.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 6, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Talk about a long day!
> 
> http://www.wkbw.com/newscastvi.aspx
> 
> Check out the Monday, 6 p.m., 12/05/05 broadcast. Im on TV!! My first press interview so give me a break.



Can I have your autograph? 

LOL

Good job Tom.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 6, 2005)

Anything for my adoring public. 

I was just the talking head. It was the good work of a LOT of cops.....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2005)

Love the Murphy's Law stuff, that is just classic!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 6, 2005)

> -If you know someone who tortures animals and wets the bed, he is either a serial killer or he works for Internal Affairs.


Harsh.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 7, 2005)

I think some IA guys get a bad rep. The issue with a lot of IA guys starts with the concept of "if you arent bringing up officers on charges you arent looking close enough". To justify your position you better be investigating bad cops. That can be a problem when there just arent too many of them. Most mid sized to small depts. dont have a dedicated IA bureau. Some senior officers are put together to do investigations when the need arises.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 7, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Talk about a long day!
> 
> http://www.wkbw.com/newscastvi.aspx
> 
> Check out the Monday, 6 p.m., 12/05/05 broadcast. Im on TV!! My first press interview so give me a break.


Congrats, Tom! Very cool. :ultracool

And on top of that, y'all caught the jerk.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 7, 2005)

Im glad we got hom before he killed someone, he was getting more and more violent and crazy as he went along....


----------

